# Have you become parents this year? FEE PAID



## ElaineMc (Mar 8, 2008)

Hello,
I'm a freelance journalist and I've blocked off today (still one of the hottest of the year despite this morning's thunder storm!) to think about potential Christmas features. It seems a bit strange to say the least! 
I'm looking to speak to a couple who finally became parents in 2013 after years of trying. If you'd like to share your happy news - and the trials and tribulations that went before it - please do get in touch. I'd love to hear from you. 
Please send the details of your story to [email protected] and I'll endeavour to get straight back to you. 
Looking forward to hearing from you!
Best wishes,
Elaine McLaren


----------

